# Post Office by Charles Bukowski



## escorial (Feb 9, 2014)

His first book to be published and apart from a few name changes it's basically and autobiographical account of his own life in the postal service. I find it a funny read that. I felt it gave a very in-depth insight into human nature on many levels. Only 160 pages long and can be finished in a night if you so wished.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 9, 2014)

> autobiographical account of his own life in the postal service.


Maybe. He samples his life very sporadically and quotes it very selectively. At some point this reduces history to art, a line where Buk naturally dwells.





> I find it a funny read


This counts a lot with me. Reason enough in itself.





> in-depth insight into human nature


Not sure how general though. A lot of people seem able to dwell comfortably on the udder bank of de Nile, from Buk. Could be he's the one in the wilderness.------------Read this ages ago, when I began this re-visitation to writing, under the spell of the Vodka Queen. Valuable water under my bridge, I guess sums it.


----------



## escorial (Feb 9, 2014)

"Read this ages ago, when I began this re-visitation to writing, under the spell of the Vodka Queen. Valuable water under my bridge, I guess sums it."

yeah man!.....don't know how to highlight your quote..ha


----------



## FleshEater (Feb 9, 2014)

Excellent read! I loved it and always recommend it to those looking for reading material, but have no specific genre in mind.


----------



## escorial (Feb 10, 2014)

I would have liked it to be longer than it was because I enjoyed it that much FleshEater.


----------



## spartan928 (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.poets.org/viewmedia.php/prmMID/16549

Charles Bukowski

Just stumbled onto this poem...very profound.


----------



## escorial (Feb 19, 2014)

Fantastic poem spartan928....one of my favourites too.


----------



## dither (Feb 20, 2014)

spartan928 said:


> http://www.poets.org/viewmedia.php/prmMID/16549
> 
> Charles Bukowski
> 
> Just stumbled onto this poem...very profound.



So profound and so correct.
Kind of buried any thoughts or inclinations that i might have a leaning toward .
Reckon i shall blog on, as and when the mood takes, but just doing that, i can relate to what he says about the reasons for "not" doing it.

I really must try to get a read of some of his stuff.

Don't suppose my local library will have any.
And occasionally, just, very occasionally, it does, pour from me.


----------



## spartan928 (Feb 20, 2014)

dither said:


> So profound and so correct.
> 
> And occasionally, just, very occasionally, it does, pour from me.



And that's all that matters.


----------

